# Any one ride motocross/atvs or OHVs?



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

When Im not fishing I also like to ride dirt bikes and Atvs ( or quads or what ever u want to call it) any way, I was wondering if any one else on here rides or if any one else races? Also if u do ride, I was wondering if u have ever brought ur fishing gear with u and fished or have used ur OHV as a way to get to a remote fishing spot?


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

At 58 years young I still have bikes in my bones. I've ridden/raced all my life and up until a couple years ago my two sons have also. We are primarily Hare Scramblers though. Hardly ever moto. Older boy and I chased the GNCC's around for a few years and he got as good as #81, 200B class. He's too busy chasing the buck now and doesn't want to get hurt so his 250 GAS GAS just sits and collects dust. My younger boy just started a new job in Columbus and flat doesn't have the time to ride/race. I'm retired now AND have the time to race but can't bring myself around to get in any sort of shape to climb on a bike, too busy fishing. Matter of fact, went to a H.S. yesterday just to smell the 2 stroke fumes and talk to some old friends.
Never mixed fishing and riding.


----------



## big black jeep (Jun 5, 2004)

I am not a big dirt bike or atv guy but I do drive off road with my jeep all the time. That is why I built it, not for show nut to use it. I like it so much I am in the middle of rebuilding a 7.3 diesel ford to take off road. As for the fishing some of my favorite fishing spots are way back in my grandparents and neighbors woods and they let me drive back there to get to them. Also I have used it to get a deer out of the woods for my dad, getting old cant hump it out anymore.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, I do some offroading in my 03 S10 ZR2, but I have a kodiak 400 quad. I like to take it down a small creek in Ross County and fish the good holes for smallies. I can skip the areas that are not that good and just hit the hot spots. I rigged up a bucket holder for the back of it to transport creek chubs. It would take all day to hit the holes that I can on my ATV in an hour or two.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I wish I could jump on my ATV & go creek fishing. I have thought about it on Narrows rd outsode Laureville, on Salt Creek. I think Meade owns or owned that property & I've seen ATVs there before.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I use to race B class Moto-X. Yamaha YZ250...gettin' too old now and don't heal as fast when I get broke...  I just ride the Harley now...don't have any off road toys anymore  which I really miss most of the time.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Mellon, I know there are alot of trails around there. I have ridden down there with some friends. I fished salt creek last year off of narrows. I was very low.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

I have used my ATV to navigate rivers on a few large private areas I have access to. I hate seeing the quads doing burnouts on the gravel bars!!!
Stay on the bank!!!


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

What do you mean by gravel bars and bank? Gravel bar= middle of river Bank= edge of river? I would rather see someone do burnouts on the creek bank where it will get "repaired" by the next flood than I would on the bank or other areas where the ruts just stay there, collect water and get dug deeper by the next guy. JMHO.


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

BigDAWG, I have race Yz's since I was back on 85s i had a Yz 125 for about 2 years then moved to a 2001 yz250f ( a fourstorke) then when i was 14 i got a YZ 250 and raced three of those over the past 5 years and now i just swithced to a honda crf450 and its a wicked bike still miss the ring a ding ding of a 2 stroke compared to the boring brap of a 4 stroker


----------



## the dunkle (Jul 11, 2005)

H20 Mellon, u r allowed to ride ATVs down at meade but there is not very many trails and there pretty girly but its good to take a girl freind or wife or doaughter there to get them started.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

There is also a State ATV park around the PIKE Lake area by LATHAM.
Just past Longs Retreat Campground which happens to have a nice lake with some good bassin. Meade has some land in that area as well. 

350 WARRIOR
YAMAHA all the way!!!


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I raced for the last 7 years and I am now getting out of it. My last few years I raced 25 plus A. I got a 03 RM 250 with about 5 hours on it got all the works done to it and it just sits in the garage. After we had our baby I pretty much stopped racing. Just fish and hunt now.


----------



## Old Graybeard (Apr 1, 2005)

Take a year or two off and get back in it. (if the family & budget allow) It's hard to get that stuff out of the system you know. I had Penton's years ago and after the first boy came I felt it was family time. Sold the bikes and took a 3-4 yr hiatus and couldn't take it any longer. Went out and bought a brandy new 250 KTM. Had alot of good years riding after that. Pretty soon that first son was racing mini-quads and we were all into it. lol Everyone is grown now, garage full of bikes, and nobody riding them. Go figure.


----------



## newfisher (Aug 5, 2005)

we race mx constantly, my son took 50cc champ last year.


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

i use to race quads a couple of yrs ago. i raced for 3 yrs in the cra and did very well on a banshee. i got out of racing before i got hurt 2 bad, i had 2 little miss haps, got 6 stitches in my chin and bite the side of my tounge at the same time. and another time got so much mud in my eye the wife had to take me to the emergency room to get my eyes cleaned out. i couldnt even open them up. miss it now and then it takes up a lot of time and money


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I used to ride for pleasure (bought an old RM100 for $350, put about $100 into it and beat-it 'till it died  ). We used to ride in an old landfill S.E. of Cleveland. No fishing holes there (and if there were, I wouldn't want to touch any fish coming out of that water...  ) Gave it up after I almost dislocated my shoulder, right after my first kid was born ....I do miss it though....


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

I am on the DL right now from racing. I broke my collarbone in April of this year, which required surgery to fix and I am having my hardware removed in 2 weeks. I have crushed my ankle, had my ACL replaced all from MX racing...but I still love it like I did the day I discovered it and plan on returning to it in the spring. I compete in AMA D-12 for the most part and have won a total of 4 championships in the past 2 years and spent a week at Loretta Lynn's in 2003 competing in the national amateur championships where I finished a dismal 34th in my class....but still 34th in the country, my goal was just to qualify to be invited there. I am eyeballing the new 2006 Yamaha YZF 450 for next year. Most of my friends are either friends I have made from MX or from hunting and fishing.

As far as using my quad for fishing...we have used it to fish a section of the Tusc. river that is close to us. It comes in handy from time to time....but can be a pain if you have to walk back to get it after walking down river a bit.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I have used my quad to get to a few places on the river. I have also used it to get to a few strip pit ponds too.


----------

